# Track day insurance?



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Now I know some of you crazy folk on here have been tracking your precious GTRs.

I've been invited up to Oulton Park next week (nice freebie!) but I wondered about track day insurance.

Does everyone doing some tracking get a day's cover? I've been quoted £145 with some caveats...









I thought the excess's were, well, excessive!!


Anybody any thoughts, or even better, a better deal than this?!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

charles charlie said:


> Now I know some of you crazy folk on here have been tracking your precious GTRs.
> 
> I've been invited up to Oulton Park next week (nice freebie!) but I wondered about track day insurance.
> 
> ...



shame about condition 1

could have made up for the warranty


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

You've insured a £55k car for £10k with a £4k excess?

Why bother at all?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

moleman said:


> You've insured a £55k car for £10k with a £4k excess?
> 
> Why bother at all?


1.This was just a quote sent by pdf, I havent insured diddly yet....

Why bother at all?

That's my point. Over the top xs and caveats...


Hence my original question......


Does anyone insure for track days with a different company which actually provides decent cover??


----------



## ferdi p (Jan 18, 2009)

You dont need Insurance, all you need is a tow bar & some rope!!
Call me if you crash & ill tow you to a nice scenic B-Road, i can even be the witness!! I can offer this service for just 1k all in, not bad me thinks.. :thumbsup:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

LOL bargain!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

My point was, why £10k? Shouldn't you be looking for £55k cover?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

moleman said:


> My point was, why £10k? Shouldn't you be looking for £55k cover?


I did not specify cover at £10K. I specified the value of the car as £53k

That is the limit of that company's cover it would seem.

Like I said earlier, it's a poor quote of little worth, hence my need for somebody to chime in with a better solution, or offer advice of relevance.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

£10k max?

Who quoted that?


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I've always had a 10% excess on agreed value track day cover in the past.

Try Competition Car Insurance (CCI) or Richard Egger Insurance, they normally provide decent cover. With the 35 being a new car they should be able to agree value etc...got to be worth a phone call?


----------



## alastairw (Sep 19, 2008)

CCI quoted me £200 for a half day CAT driver training day... this was with 10% excess. I decided not to bother...! I have to say the price of insurance is putting me off taking my R35 on a proper track day.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Have a good session - you've got a lovely morning for it 

Jo


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

CC,

Looking into this for you, ok one of the girls is - not many mortgages being sold at the moment, got to keep her gainfully employed somehow 

I will need some myself as well, will shove a post up with what i find.

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

A few links to look at before we get something concrete on Monday

MORIS :: motorsport race & rally insurance services

Insurance For Motorsport | Competition Car Insurance

Track Day Car Insurance Specialists | Online Quote UK

Not relevant just now but looks likes HIC include track cover with your policy if you ask - expect the insurance quote to be poor in comparison to other quotes though i would suspect - https://www.hertsinsurance.com/trackdays.php

Trackdays seem to have a deal going on insurance with a broker - worth contacting them for their details - UK Track Day Insurance for Car and Motorcycle Trackdays

I have also been told to speak to Dan at A Plan i believe he was working on some Track cover for A Plan

Dan
A-Plan Insurance
0845-0711234 

Also AON do a private client insurance for track days

Specialist Car Insurance - High Performance, Classic, Sports, Prestige

And lastly although they are called heritage they insure normal cars as well i believe

Track Day Cover Insurance

That little lot should keep you busy enough for now 

Regards

ScottyB


----------

